# Pfalztour im April?



## snoopy-bike (9. März 2004)

Hi,
ich kenne mich im Pfälzerwald a bisserl aus.   
Und wolllte, sobald dieses sch... Wetter rum ist und ich vielleicht irgendwann mal mein Bike wieder hab eine super geile Pfalztour machen (am besten Samstags oder Freitags).
Mit ca. 60% Singletrails!
Wer hat Bock?
Terminvorschläge?
SERVUS


----------



## Winnie (9. März 2004)

Wo in de Pfalz willst du denn fahren?

Samstags wäre ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. März 2004)

Bin dabei!   Samstags ist gut!


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. März 2004)

Winnie schrieb:
			
		

> Wo in de Pfalz willst du denn fahren?
> 
> Samstags wäre ok.




Tja,
entweder ab PS oder ab Lemberg!
Hab da ein paar Touren zur Auswahl!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> entweder ab PS oder ab Lemberg!
> Hab da ein paar Touren zur Auswahl!



Aber sicher doch, jemanden der GPS im Kopf hat, folge ich (fast) überall hin   
Wird sicher toll   

Grüße.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (10. März 2004)

Dazu hätt ich auch Lust, nachdem ich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen in der Pfalz gesammelt hab.  
Wie wärs denn am 28.3, den Termin hatte ich eigentlich für Deidesheim geplant, und das liegt doch irgendwie in der Pfalz, oder?
Da müssten doch noch mehr Jungs und Mädels Zeit haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Moose (10. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hätt ich auch Lust, nachdem ich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen in der Pfalz gesammelt hab.
> Wie wärs denn am 28.3, den Termin hatte ich eigentlich für Deidesheim geplant, und das liegt doch irgendwie in der Pfalz, oder?
> Da müssten doch noch mehr Jungs und Mädels Zeit haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre



Also am 28.3. könnte ich mich auch mal wieder freikämpfen (voraussichtlich).
In dem Fall wäre ich gerne dabei. 
Kann halt erst so ab 11.00 Uhr ab SB weg, aber es bleibt ja länger hell jetzt.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hätt ich auch Lust, nachdem ich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen in der Pfalz gesammelt hab.
> Wie wärs denn am 28.3, den Termin hatte ich eigentlich für Deidesheim geplant, und das liegt doch irgendwie in der Pfalz, oder?
> Da müssten doch noch mehr Jungs und Mädels Zeit haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre



Hör auf mit Deidesheim, ich könnt jetzt noch  ich hab mich doch sooo gefreut und war top motiviert  
Am 28.03. könnt ich mir auch vorstellen in die Pfalz zu fahren, falls Snoopy-Bike nicht kann, da das ja noch im März wäre und nicht wie von Ihm vorgeschlagen im April, könnten wir ja alternativ an dem Tag, Rodalben unter die Stollen nehmen?!?

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
muss Euch leider enttäuschen!
Ich kann Sonntags leider nicht sooooo lange  
Hab noch ne kleine Tochter zu Hause, die sich mal freut wenn ich da bin - noch!  
Kann Sonntags nur morgens!
Für die Pfalz brauchen wir aber definitiv 8 Stunden (incl. Fahrt)
Daher geht es nur Freitags (frei machen) oder Samstags!
Gruß


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Am 28.03. könnt ich mir auch vorstellen in die Pfalz zu fahren, falls Snoopy-Bike nicht kann, da das ja noch im März wäre und nicht wie von Ihm vorgeschlagen im April, könnten wir ja alternativ an dem Tag, Rodalben unter die Stollen nehmen?!?
> 
> Grüße.



Super Idee von Dir  Dafür finden wir ganz sicher ne tolle Truppe. Schade, dass Snoopy Sonntags keine Zeit hat, aber für Rodalben brauchen wir auch keinen Guide und kein GPS.  

Ab Mitte April fangen ja die Rennen an, da wird Samstags sicher schlecht gehen für ne große Tour


----------



## 007ike (11. März 2004)

Rodalben, da freue ich mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (13. März 2004)

Na da wär ich auch mal dabei.. 
sagt nur genau bescheid wann und wo.


----------



## nomedoro (15. März 2004)

..ich will euch ja nicht die freude verderben, aber rodalben am sonntag, jetzt, wo das wetter traumhaft werden soll? da könnte es stress mit unseren wandernden den pfälzer wald bevölkernden mitbürgern geben...
offiziell darf man auf dem felsenwanderweg ja gar nicht fahren und letzten freitag war das in der PZ auch mal wieder erwähnt so von wegen verbotenen mtb-fahrten und so. der weg ist ja lang und hat einsame ecken, aber wenn man ganz rund fährt trifft man sicher den einen oder anderen.
freitags wär sicher eher zu empfehlen, die regionalen sagen, unter der woche stört es niemanden, aber we ist es halt belebter.
naja nur so als kleine anregung gedacht falls ihr terminlich oder streckenmäßig flexibel seid, hier gibt´s ja noch mehr schöne wege.

bikergrüße aus der pfalz
D.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. März 2004)

nomedoro schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich will euch ja nicht die freude verderben, aber rodalben am sonntag, jetzt, wo das wetter traumhaft werden soll? da könnte es stress mit unseren wandernden den pfälzer wald bevölkernden mitbürgern geben...
> offiziell darf man auf dem felsenwanderweg ja gar nicht fahren und letzten freitag war das in der PZ auch mal wieder erwähnt so von wegen verbotenen mtb-fahrten und so. der weg ist ja lang und hat einsame ecken, aber wenn man ganz rund fährt trifft man sicher den einen oder anderen.
> freitags wär sicher eher zu empfehlen, die regionalen sagen, unter der woche stört es niemanden, aber we ist es halt belebter.
> naja nur so als kleine anregung gedacht falls ihr terminlich oder streckenmäßig flexibel seid, hier gibt´s ja noch mehr schöne wege.
> ...



...da ist was wahres dran, ich erinnere mich, dass wir schonmal Sonntags bei gutem Wetter gefahren sind, da wir immer Rücksicht nehmen gab`s zwar keine Probleme, allerdings mussten wir schon längere "Pausen" in Kauf nehmen um Niemanden zu gefährden und an ein paar ernste Blicke kann ich mich auch erinnern, aber richtig böse war eigentlich Keiner mit uns... na ja mal sehen.

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (16. März 2004)

Hi,
der 28. würde jetzt doch gehen.
Die Frage ist, machen wir nicht besser eine Pfalztour am So und Rodalben mal während der Woche oder Freitags (anstatt Treffpunkt Uni?).
Die Pfalztour spielt sich zwar logischer Weise auch in dieser Gegend ab, hat aber zumindest den Vorteil, dass nicht ausschließlich alle Wege von Touris bevölkert werden!


----------



## Moose (16. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> der 28. würde jetzt doch gehen.
> Die Frage ist, machen wir nicht besser eine Pfalztour am So und Rodalben mal während der Woche oder Freitags (anstatt Treffpunkt Uni?).
> Die Pfalztour spielt sich zwar logischer Weise auch in dieser Gegend ab, hat aber zumindest den Vorteil, dass nicht ausschließlich alle Wege von Touris bevölkert werden!



Wie gesagt: Am 28. wäre ich evtl. auch mit dabei. 
Rodalben ist wahrscheinlich echt unter der Woche besser.

Noch was: Nach Ostern treffen wir uns dann Dienstags 17.00 Uhr zum Hochschulsport (offiziell fängt das zwar erst am 27.April statt, aber so ist es einfacher). Der Freitags-Termin kann ja einfach bestehen bleiben. Am Freitag, den 2.4. bin ich nicht dabei, ansonsten die nächsten zwei mal auf alle Fälle. Freu mich schon!)

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (16. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> der 28. würde jetzt doch gehen.
> Die Frage ist, machen wir nicht besser eine Pfalztour am So und Rodalben mal während der Woche oder Freitags (anstatt Treffpunkt Uni?).
> Die Pfalztour spielt sich zwar logischer Weise auch in dieser Gegend ab, hat aber zumindest den Vorteil, dass nicht ausschließlich alle Wege von Touris bevölkert werden!



@ snoopy und nomedoro: Euren Argumenten kann man sich ja vernünftigerweise nicht verschließen, schließlich hab ich den Felsenpfad als Wanderer kennengelernt  
Also, Snoopy: Plan Du ne Tour abseits der Wanderwege, für Rodalben brauchen wir nen Tag Urlaub  
Ich bin jedenfalls am 28. dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. März 2004)

Ja, genau, und plane die Tour so, dass es reicht hier in SB um 11.30 Uhr loszufahren (Zug oder Auto), dann steigt nämlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mitkomme um mindestens 200%!
Geht das?
(angesprochen sind an dieser Stelle auch hilfsbereite SB'er, dir Platz für mich und mein "Orck" im Auto haben ...) 
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Ich werde nachher tozzi überreden morgen früh nach Rodalben zu fahren 
Das ist natürlich noch viel besser, wenn Snoopy uns am 28. durch die Pfalz führt, so wie ich Ihn kenne läuft dort, wo wir dann rumfahren eh kein Wanderer mehr rum   Freu mich schon!!!
Ach noch was: ES IST FÜHLING!!!   

Grüße.

Edit: Ich meinte natürlich Frrrrrrrühling


----------



## Christina (16. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> (angesprochen sind an dieser Stelle auch hilfsbereite SB'er, dir Platz für mich und mein "Orck" im Auto haben ...)



Bin auch dabei! Kann dir also den (üblichen  ) Platz im Auto anbieten - inklusive Platz im Kofferraum für das "Orck". Treffpunkt nach deiner Wahl, Undine geht also auch. 
Rodalben unter der Woche wäre bei mir auch ok, bitte nur etwas früher ankündigen, damit es noch zum Ausfüllen eines Urlaubsscheins reicht.
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Was hab ich da wieder angerichtet   
Es ist nur mal wieder so ein spontaner Anfall von Bikesucht, der mich veranlasst hat Rodalben in die Welt hinaus zu schreien, es ist nicht sicher ob wir fahren, bis jetzt ist es nur eine fixe Idee von mir und tozzi weiss noch gar nix davon, ich fürchte auch, dass er gar keine Lust dazu hat, da er gerade  nach seiner Erkältung sich erstmal wieder "einfahren" muss.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (16. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich da wieder angerichtet
> Es ist nur mal wieder so ein spontaner Anfall von Bikesucht, der mich veranlasst hat Rodalben in die Welt hinaus zu schreien, es ist nicht sicher ob wir fahren, bis jetzt ist es nur eine fixe Idee von mir und tozzi weiss noch gar nix davon, ich fürchte auch, dass er gar keine Lust dazu hat, da er gerade  nach seiner Erkältung sich erstmal wieder "einfahren" muss.
> 
> Grüße.



Ja, melde das mal früher an!!!
Solltet Ihr morgen oder am Donnerstag nach R. fahren, dann bitte bei mir melden!!
Grüße, die die Dir noch Geld schuldet ...


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, melde das mal früher an!!!
> Solltet Ihr morgen oder am Donnerstag nach R. fahren, dann bitte bei mir melden!!
> Grüße, die die Dir noch Geld schuldet ...



Sobald ich ein Statement von tozzi diesbezüglich habe, gebe ich es sofort hier bekannt   
Ansonsten können wir uns ja auch in unserem Revier treffen, um ne Runde oder zwei zu drehen.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (16. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich ein Statement von tozzi diesbezüglich habe, gebe ich es sofort hier bekannt
> Ansonsten können wir uns ja auch in unserem Revier treffen, um ne Runde oder zwei zu drehen.
> 
> Grüße.



Ja, oder so!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, oder so!



Also mit Rodalben wir das morgen definitiv nichts, tozzi und ich fahren morgen früh ne Extensiv Einheit und ich möchte morgen Mittag, des schönen Wetter`s wegen auch nochmal fahren, bevor ich dann mit tozzi gegen Abend ins Uni-Fit muss/will  
Also wer sich uns bzw. mir morgen anschliessen will, Start der Extensiv Einheit wäre ca. 10:30 Uhr und ich alleine werde so ab 14:00 Uhr nochmal losziehen, würde mich über Mitfahrer/innen sehr freuen.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (16. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit Rodalben wir das morgen definitiv nichts, tozzi und ich fahren morgen früh ne Extensiv Einheit und ich möchte morgen Mittag, des schönen Wetter`s wegen auch nochmal fahren, bevor ich dann mit tozzi gegen Abend ins Uni-Fit muss/will
> Also wer sich uns bzw. mir morgen anschliessen will, Start der Extensiv Einheit wäre ca. 10:30 Uhr und ich alleine werde so ab 14:00 Uhr nochmal losziehen, würde mich über Mitfahrer/innen sehr freuen.
> 
> Grüße.


In dem Fall würde mich der 14.00 Uhr Termin interessieren.
Ich schreibe morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall würde mich der 14.00 Uhr Termin interessieren.
> Ich schreibe morgen früh nochmal.



Ok, ich schau dann morgen hier rein.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (16. März 2004)

@Einheimischer: Trainier nicht zu viel, sonst kommt Dir keiner mehr nach. Das wäre doch jammerschade. An der Spitze ist es immer verdammt einsam, ausser beim Trockenrudern, da hocken alle auf der gleichen Höhe 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Trainier nicht zu viel, sonst kommt Dir keiner mehr nach. Das wäre doch jammerschade. An der Spitze ist es immer verdammt einsam, ausser beim Trockenrudern, da hocken alle auf der gleichen Höhe
> 
> Grüße,



Ich muss das Training jetzt forcieren, wenn tozzi sein neues Rad hat, ist mein Materialvorteil total im Eimer und dann wird`s Eng, ausserdem muss ich um vorne zu fahren, erst mal an Dir vorbei   

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (17. März 2004)

Hi,
gibt es denn wirklich Wanderwege in der Pfalz???
Meint Ihr die markierten Pfade, Wege, Waldautobahnen, Trails, Gehwege......
ich dachte immer das wären MTB-Routen?!
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst:
So ganz ohne Wanderwege geht es wohl nicht, weil nämlich wahrscheinlich 99,9% der Wege in irgendeiner Form markiert sind! Die restlichen 0,1% sind wahrscheinlich dann "Rückewege" vom Forst.   
Die Frage ist nur wie häufig werden diese Wege benutzt!
In Teilbereichen werden wir Wohl oder Übel das ein oder andere Touri-Heylight tangieren.  

Aber keine Frage, ist gibt Wege ohne Ende!

Hallo Moose: Bitte lasst uns etwas früher fahren - spätestens gegen 10.30 ab SB!
Gruß


----------



## Moose (17. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moose: Bitte lasst uns etwas früher fahren - spätestens gegen 10.30 ab SB!
> Gruß



Das werde ich nicht schaffen. Ich denke 11.00 Abfahrt ist das Maximale was ich schaffe. Ich versuche aber, da was zu drehen.


----------



## Moose (17. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich schau dann morgen hier rein.
> 
> Grüße.



@Einheimischer:
ich werde wahrscheinlich auch so um 14.00 Uhr losfahren, allerdings muss ich noch an der Undine vorbei und um ca. 16.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. 
Für einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt wird mir das etwas zu stressig.
Ich fahr Richtung Ensheimer Gelösch, vielleicht bist Du ja auch in der Gegend?

Evtl. können wir was für morgen Mittag ausmachen? 
Was sagt der Trainingsplan?

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Moose (17. März 2004)

YIPPIEH!!!!

Auch wenn es nur heute war:
der Frühling ist da!!!

War sogar in kurzer Hose unterwegs - sau genial!!!

MEHR ! ! !


----------



## 007ike (17. März 2004)

Für morgen soll das Wetter ja nicht so schlecht sein. Ich würde morgen gerne ab Kirkel-Limbach radeln gehen. (Zeitersparnis!  ) Bin aber noch auf Guides angewiesen. Wer hätte morgen denn Zeit und Lust ab 15.15 Uhr zu fahren, müßte dann ja noch für 3 Stunden reichen. Werde wohl leider nicht früher Schluß machen können, da bei uns viel Arbeit aufem Tisch liegt.
Würde mich sehr freuen. Vielleicht können wir ja heute Abend hier noch was ausmachen, damit ich mein Rädchen mitbringe oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Einheimischer (17. März 2004)

@moose

Komme gerade von meiner "Mittags Tour" zurück und sehe, dass 1. das Forum wieder geht und 2. wir uns schon wieder verpasst haben   
War echt ein genialer Tag heute, bin heute morgen mit tozzi 2 Stunden gfahren und heute Mittag nochmal fast 4 Stunden, war überwigend auf der IGB MA Runde unterwegs und das alles mit kurzen Hosen und Diskman, echt super geil   
Morgen können wir gerne zusammen fahren, tozzi versucht Nachmittags frei zu bekommen und CheckerthePig wollte morgens ein bischen fahren, wir können ja heute abend weiter schreiben, tozzi kommt gleich wieder und dann gehts ab ins Uni-Fit   

Bis später.


----------



## Einheimischer (17. März 2004)

@007ike

klar das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin, alles weitere heute abend!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. März 2004)

Dann könnt ihr mich morgen ja um 15.15 Uhr in Limbach abholen und dann lassen wir es 3 Stunden laufen. Schade das Snopy-bike nicht kann, sonst hätte er uns um Homburg führen können.
Viel Spaß im UniFit, vielleicht gehe ich heute auch noch in die MuckiBude


----------



## 007ike (17. März 2004)

OK ich war nicht in der MuckiBude! Werde den heutigen Tag als Trainingsfrei verbuchen.  
Den Abend habe ich mit abkleben verbracht, damit ich verschiedene Zimmer neu streichen kann, keine schöne Arbeit, irgendwie hab ich das falsche Krebband erwicht, das geht immer wieder ab und klebt nicht richtig!  

Egal, werde mich für heute erlösen und ins Bettchen gehen. Hab meine bikesachen gepackt und werde mein Rädchen ins Auto legen. Hoffe ihr klärt ab, wer wie wann wieso wo und lese es morgen auf Arbeit nach.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Einheimischer (17. März 2004)

So nun ist auch mein Trainingstag vorüber und ich kann mich an die Planung des nächsten machen  
Also, CheckerthePig wie geschrieben Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof Kirkel.
Tozzi kommt 13:30 Uhr wie üblich zu mir, dann wäre nächster Treffpunkt 15:15 Uhr bei 007ike auf der Arbeit, dazwischen müssen wir noch Moose aufgabeln, also die Saarbrücker bitte melden!!!

Hmm, wird mal wieder ein spannender Tag morgen   

_No more stop signs, speed limit 
Nobody's gonna slow me down 
Like a wheel gonna spin it 
Nobody's gonna mess me around 
Hey Satan, paid my dues 
I'm playing in a rockin' band 
Hey Mamma, look at me 
I'm on the way to the promised land 

I'm on the highway to hell 

Don't stop me 

I'm on the highway to hell _


----------



## 007ike (18. März 2004)

Sehr schön


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, CheckerthePig wie geschrieben Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof Kirkel.
> Tozzi kommt 13:30 Uhr wie üblich zu mir, dann wäre nächster Treffpunkt 15:15 Uhr bei 007ike auf der Arbeit, dazwischen müssen wir noch Moose aufgabeln, also die Saarbrücker bitte melden!!!



Was machst Du denn mit Checker von 10.00 Uhr bis 13.30 Uhr ??

"Die Saarbrücker" reiten heute erst ab 16.00 Uhr, dann aber "straight line to hell as well". 
Fahrt Ihr mal schön wohin Euch der Wind trägt, ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann morgen, oder?


----------



## 007ike (18. März 2004)

Reicht das von 15.15 Limbach bis 16 Uhr Saarnrücken? Vom Gefühl her schon, man könnte sich also treffen, wenn gewünscht   (Könnte ja sein, dass "ihr" eine Runde alleine drehen wollt, soll ja auch mal vorkommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht das von 15.15 Limbach bis 16 Uhr Saarnrücken? Vom Gefühl her schon, man könnte sich also treffen, wenn gewünscht   (Könnte ja sein, dass "ihr" eine Runde alleine drehen wollt, soll ja auch mal vorkommen)



Auf jeden Fall würden wir es von Limbach bis Hassel schaffen, wenn Ihr wollt, könnten wir uns dort treffen, Checker wollte sein Rad ein bischen ausführen und dabei werde ich Ihn dann begleiten, schätze mal dass ich heute bis 18:30 auf`m Rad sitzen werde, also ca. 7h Fahrzeit = Vorbereitung auf Langdistanzen   

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall würden wir es von Limbach bis Hassel schaffen, wenn Ihr wollt, könnten wir uns dort treffen, Checker wollte sein Rad ein bischen ausführen und dabei werde ich Ihn dann begleiten, schätze mal dass ich heute bis 18:30 auf`m Rad sitzen werde, also ca. 7h Fahrzeit = Vorbereitung auf Langdistanzen
> 
> Grüße.


Ich "muss" noch ein zweites Mal auf's Wasser und bin danach wahrscheinlich so platt, dass es eh nur noch für eine lockere 2 Stunden Runde reicht. 
Ich werde mein Knoff Hoff rund um die Heim-Trails etwas auffrischen. 
Ca. 16.00 Uhr ab OSP.
Morgen schaffen wir es hoffentlich wieder gemeinsam. Lasst uns heute abend für gutes Wetter meditieren, okay?


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "muss" noch ein zweites Mal auf's Wasser und bin danach wahrscheinlich so platt, dass es eh nur noch für eine lockere 2 Stunden Runde reicht.
> Ich werde mein Knoff Hoff rund um die Heim-Trails etwas auffrischen.
> Ca. 16.00 Uhr ab OSP.
> Morgen schaffen wir es hoffentlich wieder gemeinsam. Lasst uns heute abend für gutes Wetter meditieren, okay?



Morgen auf jeden Fall wieder gemeinsam   in 45 Min. von Limbach bis zum OSP würd ich in Topform evtl. schaffen, allerdings bin ich jetzt nach der Runde mit Checker schon platt und dann würde ich unter Garantie am OSP vom Rad fallen  

Eine Runde meditieren kann nicht schaden, mach ich dann auch mal   

Viel Spass.


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen auf jeden Fall wieder gemeinsam   in 45 Min. von Limbach bis zum OSP würd ich in Topform evtl. schaffen, allerdings bin ich jetzt nach der Runde mit Checker schon platt und dann würde ich unter Garantie am OSP vom Rad fallen
> 
> Eine Runde meditieren kann nicht schaden, mach ich dann auch mal
> 
> Viel Spass.



Am OSP wäre zwar gleich die Physiotherapie, ein Schwimmbad und die Sportmedizin um die Ecke, aber so ein Speed-Training passt diese Woche gar nicht in den Trainingsplan!!!
Bis morgen bzw. später im Forum zum gemeinsamen Meditieren!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Am OSP wäre zwar gleich die Physiotherapie, ein Schwimmbad und die Sportmedizin um die Ecke, aber so ein Speed-Training passt diese Woche gar nicht in den Trainingsplan!!!
> Bis morgen bzw. später im Forum zum gemeinsamen Meditieren!



Seh ich auch so, ich muss ja vorher auch noch tozzi beschäftigen... bis später


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich auch so, ich muss ja vorher auch noch tozzi beschäftigen... bis später



Und? Wo wart Ihr denn so?
Also die Saarbrücken-Fraktion ist kreuz und quer durch die anliegenden Wälder gefahren.

Wo wollen wir den morgen hin?


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Wo wart Ihr denn so?
> Also die Saarbrücken-Fraktion ist kreuz und quer durch die anliegenden Wälder gefahren.
> 
> Wo wollen wir den morgen hin?



Wir waren in der Homburger Kante unterwegs, jedenfalls behaupteten das tozzi und 007ike  und heute morgen war ich mit Checker Richtung Hassel/Niederwürzbach.
Morgen  hast Du eine Idee?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Muss ich mal überlegen. Kirkel? ... hahahahah!

Wenn jeder eine Idee hat, dann wär das prima.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Also ich mag Kirkel    und snoopy hat die Fähigkeit, die hier ohne Frage reichlich vorhandenen Trails, zu einer genialen Tour zu verknüpfen, also warum nicht?!
Da fällt mir gerade ein, das hätte den Vorteil, dass 007ike noch zu uns stossen könnte, da er nich genau wusste, ob er es bis 15:00 Uhr nach SB schafft und er kam mir heute etwas unausgelastet vor.


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mag Kirkel    und snoopy hat die Fähigkeit, die hier ohne Frage reichlich vorhandenen Trails, zu einer genialen Tour zu verknüpfen, also warum nicht?!
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, das hätte den Vorteil, dass 007ike noch zu uns stossen könnte, da er nich genau wusste, ob er es bis 15:00 Uhr nach SB schafft und er kam mir heute etwas unausgelastet vor.


Dann könnten wir ja um 15.00 Uhr Richtung Kirkel losfahren. 
Mal schauen, was die anderen dazu sagen?!
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter ... meditier meditier ommmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnten wir ja um 15.00 Uhr Richtung Kirkel losfahren.
> Mal schauen, was die anderen dazu sagen?!
> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter ... meditier meditier ommmmmmmmmmm!



Oh ja richtig, meditieren: ommmmmmmmmm   Ich denke tozzi und ich kommen trotzdem auf jeden Fall nach SB, die Kilometer nimmt uns ja dann keiner mehr weg


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja richtig, meditieren: ommmmmmmmmm   Ich denke tozzi und ich kommen trotzdem auf jeden Fall nach SB, die Kilometer nimmt uns ja dann keiner mehr weg


Stimmt!
Wobei Du wahrscheinlich jetzt schon Kilometer-König bist! 
Ich habe heute zwar auch fünf Stunden Ausdauer hinter mir, aber auf der Saar macht man sich den ganzen Kilometerdurchschnitt kaputt.
Wie lange warst Du denn im Sattel heute? Wirklich sieben Stunden?


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> Wobei Du wahrscheinlich jetzt schon Kilometer-König bist!
> Ich habe heute zwar auch fünf Stunden Ausdauer hinter mir, aber auf der Saar macht man sich den ganzen Kilometerdurchschnitt kaputt.
> Wie lange warst Du denn im Sattel heute? Wirklich sieben Stunden?



Nee zu sieben Stunden hat es dann doch nicht gereicht, hätt ich auch nicht mehr geschafft, ohne tozzi`s Pflaumenriegel wär ich wohl aus dem Sattel gekippt. Ich habe gestern und heute insgesammt 170 Km auf dem Mtb abgespult und das ziemlich intensiv, dazu kommt noch eine Krafteinheit im Uni-Fit, ich denke das reicht für nen schnöden Hobbysportler.


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern und heute insgesammt 170 Km auf dem Mtb abgespult und das ziemlich intensiv, dazu kommt noch eine Krafteinheit im Uni-Fit, ich denke das reicht für nen schnöden Hobbysportler.



Schnöder Hobbysportler??
Ein Einheimischer mit Ambitionen!

Ich habe mich heute auch so platt gemacht, dass ich es gerade kaum mehr schaffe, meine Wäsche aufzuhängen. Trauriger Zustand.
Leider muss ich vor dem biken morgen wieder Saar-Kilometer machen, aber wenn wir erst um drei fahren, dann habe ich ja ein bisschen Pause.

Pflaumenriegel? Hat er da noch mehr?
Hey tozzi, für mich bitte auch einen!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Schnöder Hobbysportler??
> Ein Einheimischer mit Ambitionen!
> 
> Ich habe mich heute auch so platt gemacht, dass ich es gerade kaum mehr schaffe, meine Wäsche aufzuhängen. Trauriger Zustand.
> ...



 ...der arme Kerl hat nur noch einen, insgesammt enthielt die Packung 3 Stück = einen für 007ike, einen für mich, dann kann er eigntlich den letzten an dich abtreten   
Den "Plattzustand" kann ich nachvollziehen, ich hätt eigentlich auch Klamotten Waschtag gehabt...  no Way


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...der arme Kerl hat nur noch einen, insgesammt enthielt die Packung 3 Stück = einen für 007ike, einen für mich, dann kann er eigntlich den letzten an dich abtreten
> Den "Plattzustand" kann ich nachvollziehen, ich hätt eigentlich auch Klamotten Waschtag gehabt... no Way



Schlappschlappschlapp!
Vielleicht hilft früh ins Bett gehen!?
Bis morgen ... Yippieh!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Schlappschlappschlapp!
> Vielleicht hilft früh ins Bett gehen!?
> Bis morgen ... Yippieh!



Ja ich geh auch in die Kiste, bis morgen, schlaf schön!!


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## 007ike (19. März 2004)

Genau das habe ich vermißt! Man schaut abends noch ins Forum und morgens haben Moose und Einheimischer sich die Finger abgeschrieben.  

Aber zu heute, ich werde trotz geringer gestriger Auslastung heute nicht mitkommen, da ich heute nur ne Fitnesstudio Einheit einschiebe und meiner Freundin beim vorbereiten ihrer Lehrprobe zur Hand gehe. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und würde Sonntag ne 4-5 Stunden Extensivenheit im St.Wendler Land anbieten (über Bostalsee und Nonnweilerstausee).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (23. März 2004)

Hallo Leute, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag?  
@snoopy: Wie sieht es mit Deinem Angebot aus? Ich hätte schon nochmal Lust auf die Pfalz  
Wer noch??


----------



## 007ike (23. März 2004)

Ich hätte auch richtig Lust, befürchte aber mit meiner Freundin sämtliche Brugen der Vorderpfalz abzuklappern. Sie braucht noch was geeignetes für einen Schulausflug. Naja mal abwarten!
Mit Snoopy hab ich Montag geredet, er will sich hier Freitag nochmal melden. Er sagt, es sollte ein bis zwei Tage trocken sein, sonst wäre es zu rutschig und nicht wirklich lustig. Also auch hier mal abwarten.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag?
> @snoopy: Wie sieht es mit Deinem Angebot aus? Ich hätte schon nochmal Lust auf die Pfalz
> Wer noch??



Ich hätte mal Lust auf Australien, oder wenigstens auf ein sonniges Saarland  
Soweit ich weiss, steht das Angebot (gutes Wetter vorrausgesetzt) von Snoopy noch, wird bestimmt lustig   

Edit: 007ike war mal wieder schneller - ich dachte rutschig ist lustig   

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
da bin ich wieder!
Komme zwar im Moment nicht zum Fahren, aber ich denke schon ans WÉ  
Sofern der gute, alte Petrus uns keinen Strich-(Regen) durch die Rechnung macht bzw. morgen keine 100cm Neuschnee fallen müsste das mit Sonntag klar gehen!
Wetter solll ja ganz ok werden, zwar a bisserl kühl aber hauptsach kei Resche!
Hoffe mer es beschde!
Welche Zeit, wo soll allgemeiner Treffpunkt sein?
Vorschläge bitte.
Gruß


----------



## tiegerbaehr (25. März 2004)

@snoopy: Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab, kann Moose etwa um 11 in SB starten, so daß 11:30 - 12 Uhr irgenwo realistisch erscheint. 
Den Treffpunkt solltest Du uns vorgeben, ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du fahren willst.
Ich hab übrigens noch Platz im Auto für 1-2 Personen.


----------



## snoopy-bike (26. März 2004)

Hallöle,
ich finde 11.30 oder 12.00 definitiv zu spät!
Wir müssen mit einer Stunde Fahrtzeit rechnen und zusammenbauen....
bis wir aufm Rad sitzen ist es 13.30-14.00.
Die Tour dauert etwa 4 h - reine Fahrtzeit. Es gibt bestimm Defekte....
Außerdem muss ein Freund Abends noch zu Bund!
Also definitive Abfahrt ist 11.00 
Treffpunkt ist hinter Rentrisch in Richtung IGB vor dem Abzweig Richtung Autobahn!!
Auf dem Schotterparkplatz!!
He 007 ike, sollen wir uns dann noch um 11.15 auf SM 5 treffen???
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. März 2004)

So schwer es mir auch fällt, aber ich muß für Sonntag mal wieder absagen. Um meinen häuslichen Frieden nicht ersthaft in Gefahr zu bringen, werde ich brav Burgen mit meinem Mädchen besuchen. Muß mich heute und morgen austoben  

Normalerweise wäre das kein Problem aber da sie heute Lehrprobe hat und mit den Nerven völlig am Ende ist, muß das jetzt mal so sein.


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> ich finde 11.30 oder 12.00 definitiv zu spät!
> Wir müssen mit einer Stunde Fahrtzeit rechnen und zusammenbauen....
> bis wir aufm Rad sitzen ist es 13.30-14.00.
> ...


Ich klär mal ab, ob ich das schaffe, ansonsten fahr ich einfach hier eine Runde. Kann morgen Bescheid geben. 
Ist halt doof, weil man bei den Temperaturen kaum vor 9.00 Uhr auf's Wasser kann. Trainingseinheit dauert ca. 100 min, danach hat man immer Aufwand mit dem Material. 
Ich finde aber auch, dass 11.00 Uhr ab SB/ Rentrisch eine gute Startzeit ist.
Also: entweder ich schaffe es, oder ich komme ein andermal mit!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

...wenigstens mal einen Treffpunkt den ich kenne   
Moose gib Gas, dass muss klappen, ohne dich macht das nur den halben Spass... also halt drauf   

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenigstens mal einen Treffpunkt den ich kenne
> Moose gib Gas, dass muss klappen, ohne dich macht das nur den halben Spass... also halt drauf
> 
> Grüße.



Ich will, ich will, ich will!
Jajajajajajajaja!

Ohne Euch macht es (fast) gar keinen Spass!!!


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

@tozzi

Falls Du morgen Zeit und Lust und den tozzi-Bus zur Verfügung hast, könnten wir dann vielleicht eine Fahrt in Angriff nehmen?
Für mich am besten wäre 16.00 Uhr.

Du darfst auch Nein sagen!!


----------



## tozzi (26. März 2004)

Aber klar doch, kein Problem !
Bringe auch noch einen Packesel mit, nicht wahr Eh ?  
Wo? Wohnheim ?



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi
> 
> Falls Du morgen Zeit und Lust und den tozzi-Bus zur Verfügung hast, könnten wir dann vielleicht eine Fahrt in Angriff nehmen?
> Für mich am besten wäre 16.00 Uhr.
> ...


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klar doch, kein Problem !
> Bringe auch noch einen Packesel mit, nicht wahr Eh ?
> Wo? Wohnheim ?









Jaja... komm ja schon


----------



## Moose (27. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... komm ja schon



Die Ähnlichkeit is verblüffend ...

Habe mit tozzi per PM komuniziert.
Wenn es Euch passt, dann können wir auch Sonntag nach der Tour Kisten packen. Vorteil wäre, dass ich bis dahin noch mehr Kisten fertig habe.

Bin heute so gegen 12.30 Uhr wieder am Rechner. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bis dahin sagen, was Euch lieber ist?
... Ihr könnt auch immernoch ganz absagen!!!

Groose Moose ...


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Bitte denkt daran eine Stunde früher aufzustehen, denn wir haben ab Morgen
wieder Sommerzeit!!!!!

He 007ike geht mir doch genauso! War nur ne Ausnahme bei mir diesen Sonntag!  
Keine Angst wie wärs mit einer Tour an einem Samstag, vielleicht am nächsten sogar schon???
Gruß an Alle!!
Snoopy

He Moose, ruder einfach a bisserl schneller, dann brauchste nur 80min zu trainieren!
 
Snoopy


----------



## 007ike (27. März 2004)

JA, grundsätzlich ist der Sonntag für mich günstiger, nur eben morgen mal ausnahmsweise nicht.
Nächsten Samstag, why not, zu Bedenken wäre Sonntag der CTF in Bexbach, da wollte ich mal mit. Wenn aber alle lieber Samstag in die Pfalz wollen, und niemand Sonntag da mit will, füge ich mich dem Gruppenzwang, denn alleine sind solche Veranstaltungen nur halb so schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (27. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber alle lieber Samstag in die Pfalz wollen, und niemand Sonntag da mit will, füge ich mich dem Gruppenzwang, denn alleine sind solche Veranstaltungen nur halb so schön!



Ja, Gruppenzwang ist gut- da komme ich dann jede Abfahrt runter !!!


----------



## tozzi (27. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ähnlichkeit is verblüffend ...
> 
> Habe mit tozzi per PM komuniziert.
> Wenn es Euch passt, dann können wir auch Sonntag nach der Tour Kisten packen. Vorteil wäre, dass ich bis dahin noch mehr Kisten fertig habe.
> ...



Ok, dann packe mal schön- wir kommen dann direkt nach der Sonntagstour  !
Falls es doch Samstags sein sollte- melde Dich einfach .


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann packe mal schön- wir kommen dann direkt nach der Sonntagstour  !
> Falls es doch Samstags sein sollte- melde Dich einfach .




Ok, mir wär`s morgen auch lieber nach der Tour, bin heute irgenwie im Stress   Ausserdem hab ich dann für Sonntag zwei Sachen auf die ich mich freuen kann: Snoopys Tour und Mooses Apfelkuchen   















P.s.: Der Apfelkuchen war nicht ernst gemeint, pack Du lieber Kisten anstatt deine Backkentnisse aufzufrischen


----------



## Moose (27. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> Treffpunkt ist hinter Rentrisch in Richtung IGB vor dem Abzweig Richtung Autobahn!!
> Auf dem Schotterparkplatz!!



Okay, ich geb' alles.
Ist da der Schotterparkplatz vor der Brücke gemeint? Also vor der Brücke nach der der "neue" Kreisel kommt?
Falls ich bis 11.05 Uhr nicht anwesend bin, dann bitte die per PM zugeschickte Telefonnummer wählen (ist nicht meine!).
Danke!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, ich geb' alles.
> Ist da der Schotterparkplatz vor der Brücke gemeint? Also vor der Brücke nach der der "neue" Kreisel kommt?
> Falls ich bis 11.05 Uhr nicht anwesend bin, dann bitte die per PM zugeschickte Telefonnummer wählen (ist nicht meine!).
> Danke!



Nein, ich glaube snoopy meint den Schotterplatz, wo die ganzen Brummis immer parken Ausgangs Rentrisch etwa 1km auf der rechten Seite.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (27. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich glaube snoopy meint den Schotterplatz, wo die ganzen Brummis immer parken Ausgangs Rentrisch etwa 1km auf der rechten Seite.
> 
> Grüße.



 
Ist das dann besser über die Uni zu fahren oder die Mainzerstrasse raus?
Ich weiss immernoch nicht wo ich hin muss 
Man muss ja nicht durch Rentrisch durch, sondern eher oben drüber, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das dann besser über die Uni zu fahren oder die Mainzerstrasse raus?
> Ich weiss immernoch nicht wo ich hin muss
> Man muss ja nicht durch Rentrisch durch, sondern eher oben drüber, oder?



Fahrt über die Mainzerstrasse, ist einfacher, ganz durch Rentrisch durch, immer weiter Richtung St. Ingbert kurz bevor es wieder rechts abgeht ist der Treffpunkt, ist nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Moose (27. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt über die Mainzerstrasse, ist einfacher, ganz durch Rentrisch durch, immer weiter Richtung St. Ingbert kurz bevor es wieder rechts abgeht ist der Treffpunkt, ist nicht zu verfehlen.



Gudd!

Du könntest morgen vormittag nochmal ins Forum schauen, falls es ganz schief läuft und ich doch nicht mitkomme.
Der Umzug ist übrigens schon weiter fortgeschritten: ich habe zwei Ruderer (die Zwillinge, Du erinnerst Dich) und den Ruderclub-Bus zu einer Tour eingeladen. Ca. 15 Kartons und viel anderes Gerümpel sind schon umgezogen.
Evtl. könnte man den Rest auch auf Dienstag verlegen. Der tozzi-Bus wäre halt ideal, um in Dudweiler noch drei Möbelstücke abzuholen ... .


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
nurr noch wenige Zenturien und wir sind in der Pfalz!

Hier noch ein paar Infos:
Treffpunkt 11.00 morgen! NEUE ZEIT!!!!!
Start ist in PS

Tour ca 60 km und unzählige Höhenmeter
über Waldfischbach / Rodalben / Burg Gräfinstein - vielleicht sehen wir 007ike???
bis zum Luitpoldsturm, Hinterweidental und zurück!
Schlaft gut!
Snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Gudd!
> 
> Du könntest morgen vormittag nochmal ins Forum schauen, falls es ganz schief läuft und ich doch nicht mitkomme.
> Der Umzug ist übrigens schon weiter fortgeschritten: ich habe zwei Ruderer (die Zwillinge, Du erinnerst Dich) und den Ruderclub-Bus zu einer Tour eingeladen. Ca. 15 Kartons und viel anderes Gerümpel sind schon umgezogen.
> Evtl. könnte man den Rest auch auf Dienstag verlegen. Der tozzi-Bus wäre halt ideal, um in Dudweiler noch drei Möbelstücke abzuholen ... .



Mach ich, aber wie gesagt, dass muss klappen!!!
Wie du willst, als Packesel stehe ich immer zur Verfügung


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nurr noch wenige Zenturien und wir sind in der Pfalz!
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Infos:
> ...



Jawohl, Tasche ist gepackt, ich hoffe tozzi vergisst mich nicht 

Freue mich schon!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. März 2004)

Ich wünsche euch mal viel Spaß! Wir fahren die Burg Berwartstein, hinter Dahn an, dass ist glaube ich ein wenig abseits eurer Route.

Schaut doch mal ob ihr Snoopy überreden könnt uns am Mittwoch durch den Homburger Forst zu führen  

terffpunkt 15.15 Uhr Sm Limbach


----------



## Moose (28. März 2004)

Also, ich versuch's.
Sollte es nicht klappen, dann wünsche ich Euch auch eine schöne Runde!

@tozzi und Einheimischer: wie gesagt, die Runde mit dem tozzi Bus können wir jetzt ruhig am Dienstag machen. Bei mir ginge ab 18.10 Uhr (evtl. ab Uni?).
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Moose (28. März 2004)

Tut mir sorry,
Ich schaffe es heute trotzdem nicht.
Es scheitert nur an Kleinigkeiten, aber es scheitert.
Hätte ich ein Stunde mehr, dann vielleicht ... .

*ICH KOMME NICHT MIT*

 

Könnt Ihr Euch die Runde merken?
Ich werde hier voraussichtlich ab 14.00 Uhr fahren (schaue aber vorher nochmal ins Forum).

@tozzi und EInheimischer: dann verschieben wir den tozzi-Bus EInsatz auch gleich. Wie gesagt geht es hauptsächlich um ein paar Möbel aus Dudweiler, und die können wir auch noch am Dienstag abholen (wenn möglich, sonst vielleicht Mittwoch?).


----------



## Einheimischer (28. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir sorry,
> Ich schaffe es heute trotzdem nicht.
> Es scheitert nur an Kleinigkeiten, aber es scheitert.
> Hätte ich ein Stunde mehr, dann vielleicht ... .
> ...




Was soll ich sagen...   naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vieleicht ändert sich ja noch was heute morgen und Du kannst doch noch mit   

Die Runde merken? - ich versuchs! -   

Man echt schade, das tut mir jetzt echt richtig Leid   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domme (28. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen...   naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vieleicht ändert sich ja noch was heute morgen und Du kannst doch noch mit
> 
> Die Runde merken? - ich versuchs! -
> 
> ...



Für die Daheimgebliebenen:
ich werde dann heute um 14 Uhr an der Halle 6 sein und im guten alten Saarland die Kurbel rund gehen lassen. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in der Pfalz!

Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. März 2004)

@snoopy: Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, ist der Treffpunkt doch auf der B 40, Kaiserstraße zwischen Rentrisch und IGB?
Wir kommen zu viert  
@moose und Christina: Schade. Dann muss ich wohl eigenes Werkzeug mitnehmen


----------



## Einheimischer (28. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> @snoopy: Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, ist der Treffpunkt doch auf der B 40, Kaiserstraße zwischen Rentrisch und IGB?
> Wir kommen zu viert
> @moose und Christina: Schade. Dann muss ich wohl eigenes Werkzeug mitnehmen



Genau der Treffpunkt ist gemeint, bis gleich   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (28. März 2004)

Ist das gemein! So geniales Wetter, der großteil fährt in die Pfalz und Domme führt auch wieder eine Tour und ich "muß" einen Ausflug machen!  

Wünsche allen viel Spaß, vielleicht klappt ja Mittwoch mit Homburg. Dann könnten wir im Anschluß die Reste von Moose Dingen räumen. Dienstag geht bei mir nicht, sonst hätte ich mich auch noch aufgedrängt zum helfen!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. März 2004)

Boooooaaaaah ey - was für eine fantastische Tour, ich bin immer noch völlig in Trance, das war heute eine der schönsten Touren, die ich je gefahren bin  
Hat echt super viel Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren, vielen vielen Dank, besonders an den erstklassigen Guide snoopy-bike!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (28. März 2004)

Wer war denn jetzt alles mit??? Laßt doch mal ein paar Einzelheiten raus! Ich war heute auf Burg Berwartstein, auf´m Trifrels und der Burg Nanstein. Da es seit Monaten mal wieder der erste Ausflug zusammen mit meiner Freundin war, war es sehr schön. Bei dem super Wetter und der unglaublichen Pfälzer Wald Kulisse hab ich ständig an euch denken müssen. Hoffentlich machen wir das bald wieder. Snoopy hab für Samstag alles aus dem Weg geräumt!
Wie siehts denn nun mit Mittwoch aus? Einheimischer, Tozzi seit ihr dabei, was sagt Snoopy? Sonst noch jemand Interesse und Zeit??


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. März 2004)

Hallo,
Danke für das große Lob zur Tour!

Neben dem Illinger Team, dem Einheimischen und Tozzi war auch auch Marco und mein "Bruder" dabei!
Wegen Mittwoch weiß ich noch nicht genau, gib Dir spätestens morgen Bescheid!
Homburg? - Null Problemo!
Gruß
Snoopy


----------



## Einheimischer (29. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Danke für das große Lob zur Tour!
> 
> Neben dem Illinger Team, dem Einheimischen und Tozzi war auch auch Marco und mein "Bruder" dabei!
> ...



Ich schliesse mich an, ich sag dir auch noch Bescheid, um wieviel Uhr wolltest Du denn fahren?
Übrigens bin ich heute Nacht nochmal die Pfälzer Trails gefahren... bin dann mit einem  aufgewacht   

Grüße.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (29. März 2004)

Also man kann über die Pfälzer denken wie man mag, die Landschaft im PW ist echt super. Ein riesen Glück, wenn man dann einen Ortskundigen Führer hat, so dass man sich ganz auf das geniesen konzentrieren kann  

@snoopy: Das war Spitze!!!  

@007ike: Du hast nicht nur einen Muskelkater verpasst (oder, wie tozzi nach einer längeren Abfahrt meinte: Gicht in den Händen)  

@Einheimischer: im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich heute Nacht überhaupt nicht mehr aufgewacht.... Ich hoffe, du hast keine Spätschäden zu beklagen und werde bei allernächster Gelegenheit versuchen, meinen Patzer mit einem großen Glas Apfelschorle wiedergutzumachen (oder darf es auch ein Weizen sein?  )
Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, wie man Fotos einstellt  , ich hab so 4-5, die man zeigen könnte.


----------



## Moose (29. März 2004)

Neid, Neid, Eifersucht!

Dafür ist mein Umzug noch weiter fortgeschritten.
Für den tozzi-Bus bleibt eigentlich (wenn möglich) nur noch eine Fahrt nach Dudweiler, um ein paar Möbel abzuholen. Der Möbel-Spender-Familie wäre aber "nach Mittwoch" am liebsten.
Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (29. März 2004)

@ einheimischer, wenn es geht wie immer 15.15 Uhr Abfahrt SM, da müßte ja genug Zeit sein, ist ja bis 20 Uhr hell!  

Ich kenne den Pfälzer Wald vom wandern her, ich glaube zu wissen, was ihr meint. Ach ja und von den Marathons, ich hoffe die Anmelderate zum Geisbock Marathon steigt jetzt gewaltig an!


----------



## Moose (29. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ einheimischer, wenn es geht wie immer 15.15 Uhr Abfahrt SM, da müßte ja genug Zeit sein, ist ja bis 20 Uhr hell!
> 
> Ich kenne den Pfälzer Wald vom wandern her, ich glaube zu wissen, was ihr meint. Ach ja und von den Marathons, ich hoffe die Anmelderate zum Geisbock Marathon steigt jetzt gewaltig an!



HMmmmmmmmmmm, am Mittwoch muss ich um 17.30 wieder an Halle 6 sein.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. März 2004)

@tigerbaehr

jetzt hör aber auf, wenn ich für alle meine Patzer einen ausgeben müsste, wär ich arm und ständig besoffen   Spätschäden gibt`s auch keine, ist ja schliesslich ein MTB und für mich ist es eh keine richtige Pfalztour, wenn ich nicht mindestens einmal den Boden gekostet habe  
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir noch viele Apfelschorle und Weizen zusammen trinken und über solche Dinger lachen, das gehört einfach dazu   

Fotos hochladen ist ganz einfach, am besten klickst Du zuerst auf "Fotos" unter deinem Nickname, dann siehst Du oben rechts einen Link "Fotos hochladen",  dort wiederum findest Du dann ein Formular, mit dem Du mittels der "Durchsuchen Funktion" die Bilder von deiner Festplatte einfügen kannst, wenn Du alle Bilder eingefügt hast, brauchst Du nur noch auf "Upload" zu klicken und je nach Größe der Bilder und Art deiner Verbindung mehr oder weniger lang zu warten und fertig   

@Moose

Du nimmst uns ja die ganze Arbeit weg, lass uns auch noch was übrig   

@007ike
Stimmt ja, an kann jetzt länger fahren   am Mittwoch müsste eigentlich klappen, sag dir morgen aber noch definitiv Bescheid.
Jaja der Gäsbockmarathon... warum nur ohne Zeitnahme, wie gesagt, ist für mich dann eigentlich nur ne überlange CTF  ...aber ich überlege noch   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. März 2004)

Wir können am Mittwoch ja  so fahren dass wir Moose an Halle 6 abliefern und wieder zurückfahren???


----------



## Einheimischer (29. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können am Mittwoch ja  so fahren dass wir Moose an Halle 6 abliefern und wieder zurückfahren???



Von mir aus gerne.


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. März 2004)

@moose
Hey, wann willste denn am Mittwoch losfahren, um 007ike und einheimischer zu treffen? Komme beruflich aus SB, könnte dann mit Dir fahren, wenn wir um 17.30 Halle 6 sind - wäre genau richtig!  
Gruß
Snoopy Bike


----------



## 007ike (29. März 2004)

17.15 Uhr wäre dann Endpunkt,oder? Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt?????  

Normalerweise wären wir 15.15 Uhr in Limbach Richtung Homburg gestartet. Wenn Moose allerdings so früh zurück sein muß, könnte sie in SB, sagen wir ml z.B. um 14 Uhr starten und wir treffen sie z.B. in Hassel 15.30 Uhr. Dann fahren wir zusammen in der St.Ingberter Gegend, und orientieren uns Richtung Uni. Um 17.30 Uhr liefern wir sie ab und fahren gemütlich zurück, so dass wir um ca. 19 Uhr wieder in Limbach wären.
Wäre das ok??? Für alle machbar?

Ich hätte zwar gerne Homburg erkundet, aber wenn Moose mit fährt, fahre ich genauso gerne um St.Ingbert!


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. März 2004)

Genauso isses!  
Moose soll mir nur noch sagen wann Sie an der Uni losfährt, ich komme dann mit Ihr mit und fahre mit Ihr zurück!
Dann brauch ich nicht mit dem Auto nach Limbach, weil ich eh morgens und mittags noch in SB bin!
Gruß


----------



## 007ike (29. März 2004)

Juhu!  

Aufi geht´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu!
> 
> Aufi geht´s!



Ok, mein Zimmer muss morgen "offiziell abgegeben werden". Morgens muss ich auf's Wasser.
Wenn ich heute alles andere schaffe, dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich so gegen 14.00 Uhr ab Uni los.

Tut mir leid, dass bei mir gerade alles so kurzfristig ist, meine Prioritäten sind ja eigentlich klar, aber der Hausmeister hier hat einen anderen Terminplan ... .

Ganz, ganz wichtig wäre, dass ich um 17.30 Uhr wieder an der Uni bin, weil ja um 18.00 Uhr die Konditionsgymnastik losgeht.

Heute abend mehr ... .
Ganz liebe Grüße,
Ihr seid die besten Bike-Kumpels der Welt (always considering a Moose, never forgetting it is a very peculiar one indeed!).

Bis dann.


----------



## 007ike (30. März 2004)

So 
nachdem ich gertern den ganzen Nachmittag mit Bremsmontage verbracht habe und heute in einer Schulung den ganzen Tag, will, muß ich morgen fahren. Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! 
Wie ihr das regelt , ist mir egal, ich habe bis 14 Uhr noch ne Schulung in NK und werde danach nach Limbach fahren. Dort erwarte ich euch dann um 15.15 Uhr. Dann mache ich Feierabend!
Also bitte melden wer denn morgen am Tor der Straßenmeisterei auf mich wartet!


----------



## Moose (30. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So
> nachdem ich gertern den ganzen Nachmittag mit Bremsmontage verbracht habe und heute in einer Schulung den ganzen Tag, will, muß ich morgen fahren. Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> Wie ihr das regelt , ist mir egal, ich habe bis 14 Uhr noch ne Schulung in NK und werde danach nach Limbach fahren. Dort erwarte ich euch dann um 15.15 Uhr. Dann mache ich Feierabend!
> Also bitte melden wer denn morgen am Tor der Straßenmeisterei auf mich wartet!



Also ich könnte ab 14.00 Uhr von hier losradeln.


----------



## snoopy-bike (31. März 2004)

Hey,

@moose: bin gegen 14.00 bis 14.10(spätestens) am Uni treffpunkt - fahren dann 007ike entgegen!
@007ike: wenn wir um 14.10 wegkommen, dürften wir uns aufm RAdweg
zwischen Kirkel und Limbach entgegenkommen.
Ruf Dich nachher noch an, fahre auf jeden FAll mit Dir!
snoopy


----------



## Moose (31. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> @moose: bin gegen 14.00 bis 14.10(spätestens) am Uni treffpunkt - fahren dann 007ike entgegen!
> @007ike: wenn wir um 14.10 wegkommen, dürften wir uns aufm RAdweg
> ...



So wird's gemacht.
@snoopy: fahr aber langsam mit mir!!!

Wer ist noch um 14.00 Uhr an Halle 6 ?


----------



## Christina (31. März 2004)

Da ich gestern abend noch fleißig "Überstunden" in Form von Prüfungsbeisitz angesammelt habe, werde ich mir die Freiheit nehmen, diese heute abzufeiern. Bin dann auch um 14 Uhr vor Halle 6. 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (31. März 2004)

Ey moose wer tappt denn immer in die Pedale, dass sich die XT Kurbeln verbiegen?  
Ich bin platt , -ohne Ende  
Bis dann


----------



## Moose (31. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Ey moose wer tappt denn immer in die Pedale, dass sich die XT Kurbeln verbiegen?
> Ich bin platt , -ohne Ende
> Bis dann



Danke für die Runde!
Ist immer wieder schön, in Eurer Gesellschaft zu radeln.
Hat auch mit der Zeit perfekt geklappt (Punkt 17.30 Uhr war ich in der Halle!).

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

Am Freitag müsst/ dürft Ihr allerdings ohne mich biken.
Bin ab Montag wieder ansprechbar und einsatzbereit ... , morgen fahre ich nach dem Rudern nur "rekreativ".


----------



## Einheimischer (1. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Runde!
> Ist immer wieder schön, in Eurer Gesellschaft zu radeln.
> Hat auch mit der Zeit perfekt geklappt (Punkt 17.30 Uhr war ich in der Halle!).
> 
> ...



Ich schliese mich an, war ne nette Runde, macht imer wieder Spass mit euch   

Grüße.


----------

